# Unbred doe with half udder full, blood



## CTChick (Jun 25, 2018)

Two days ago I noticed my unbred 3 year old Nigerian doe's bag looked a little large - but she ran away from me and I couldn't catch her.  Today I grabbed her collar while eating grain - half the udder is full and when I squeezed blood came out.  I have her mother and another nigerian, I haven't bred or milked for 2 years but never had a problem. Udder is not hot and she is eating and moving around fine - but I know this is NOT good. What are my next steps?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 26, 2018)

IMHO... a goat knowledgeable vet might be in order. I would also milk out completely and try to see if the bleeding continues or stops.


----------



## CTChick (Jun 27, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> IMHO... a goat knowledgeable vet might be in order. I would also milk out completely and try to see if the bleeding continues or stops.


Thank you.  This is what I am doing.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 28, 2018)

How is doe and what was decided about diagnosis?


----------

